
Von Neumann Architecture – Computerphile (ft. Prof. Brailsford) - pdkl95
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ml3-kVYLNr8
======
username223
It's hard to recommend Brailsford enough, especially when talking about
computing history.

EDIT: For more von Neumann history, check out
[http://www.siam.org/news/news.php?id=38](http://www.siam.org/news/news.php?id=38)

